

Dont look for a co-founder. Find a Right Hand Man - guglanisam
http://www.guglanisam.me/dont-look-for-a-co-founder-go-find-a-right-ha

======
mhd
I stopped reading the list at item number two.

~~~
guglanisam
Why?

~~~
mhd
I'm too friggin' old for anything that contains the childish monikers of "rock
stars" and "ninjas". What is that supposed to mean? That your business
partners takes lots of drugs, tries to showboat all the time and finally
leaves you after he finds an artsy girlfriend?

------
kingsidharth
Awesome to see you here!

